# IS THIS WRONG OF ME???



## dovisrideshare (Oct 18, 2019)

Hey guys - first post,

So I've been driving Uber for a few years already. I trade cryptocurrency so in the grand scheme of things don't "have" to do it, but it gets me out of the house and talking to people (if I stay in front of my 4 screens trading all day / night I will literally go bat shit lol).

Probably THE biggest reason I drive Uber though - and I hope I can post this here, if I can't lmk and I will remove ASAP! - is because I have never, in my entire life, gotten laid as often as when I drive Uber. I am absolutely serious right now.

First, I'll answer you first questions - NO, it isn't just drunk chicks, and NO, it isn't only on the weekends.

This happends all the time, anytime, and is completely unpredictable, but it happens.....a LOT.

I was wondering if anyone else (men and women both!) had experienced this magical phenomena. It CAN'T only be me.


Thanks in advance!

DL


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Just remember that 2 wrongs don't make a right... but 3 rights make a left turn!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

You might also consider some of the Uber and Lyft sexual harassment lawsuits currently ongoing in the states...doesn't take much to turn a yes into a No and he forced me...PAY ME nowadays... I hope your dashcam follows you Into the bedroom so you can cover your @$$ back up when needed...

I don't care how hot the chick was no way in hell would I fool around with any of my passengers... Way to much chance to get sued nowadays...

But hey HiFive for making it work for you, can't always be a hater. I hate the game not the player!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I dont know this to be a fact but I've heard gays have WAY more sex
than most heteros do
Idt theres anything magical about it...


----------



## dovisrideshare (Oct 18, 2019)

Dekero said:


> You might also consider some of the Uber and Lyft sexual harassment lawsuits currently ongoing in the states...doesn't take much to turn a yes into a No and he forced me...PAY ME nowadays... I hope your dashcam follows you Into the bedroom so you can cover your @$$ back up when needed...
> 
> I don't care how hot the chick was no way in hell would I fool around with any of my passengers... Way to much chance to get sued nowadays...
> 
> But hey HiFive for making it work for you, can't always be a hater. I hate the game not the player!!


To be totally honest? Half the time we don't end up making it into her place - we do the deed in my car LOL. I know I sound like a vulgar prick rn, but I swear, I never instigate and I obviously turn off the meter so technically, since I'm not an Uber employee and VERY technically running my own business, when I hit that button and "clock out" of the system, Uber has no right to tell me where I can put my vitamin D...
Come on, have you really never been hit on driving Uber? This is a very serious post, I'm genuinely curious.Two weeks ago, 2 Russian dance instructors, must have been about 45 years old but absolutely beautiful, asked me if I'd like to come in "for a glass of wine" when I got to their place. Happens all the time.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont know this to be a fact but I've heard gays have WAY more sex
> than most heteros do
> Idt theres anything magical about it...


Oh trust, I know all about that. I was born / grew up in West Hollywood.

I happen to be straight though, so not really a factor here - although when gay guys hit on me, especially when they're drunk, many times it has gotten to the point where I've had to threaten to kick them out if they didn't tone it down. And I'm one of the nicest drivers ever  my car is FULL of candy, gum, tic tacs, laffy taffys, twizzlers, you name it, as well as a refrigerator with cold water bottles and some extra special weekend goodies on Thursday night / Friday night.

Fun Fact: I discovered my neighbor of over 25 years, who always seemed nice a sweet, older gentleman, hires young gay prostitutes almost every night. And I mean, YOUNG. And I'm happy for him! As long as one of his playthings doesn't ask me to video them doing things I refuse to write, and have created a mental block against since the night he asked me, all the more power to him!

Thanks for the info...I guess?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

This will come back to bite you one day, NEVER get involved with a passenger, it will most likely get your butt in a cell.
Some people are just looking for a lawsuit and you’ll run into one sooner or later.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

BS


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

dovisrideshare said:


> Hey guys - first post,
> 
> So I've been driving Uber for a few years already. I trade cryptocurrency so in the grand scheme of things don't "have" to do it, but it gets me out of the house and talking to people (if I stay in front of my 4 screens trading all day / night I will literally go bat shit lol).
> 
> ...


You must be driving in LaLa land.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dovisrideshare said:


> Hey guys - first post,
> 
> So I've been driving Uber for a few years already. I trade cryptocurrency so in the grand scheme of things don't "have" to do it, but it gets me out of the house and talking to people (if I stay in front of my 4 screens trading all day / night I will literally go bat shit lol).
> 
> ...


The "Left Wing" crowd will tax you on these benefits.

Best to start sharing/inviting, fellow drivers, to join in on the action. ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> You must be driving in LaLa land.


He does! See?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

dovisrideshare said:


> Hey guys - first post,
> 
> So I've been driving Uber for a few years already. I trade cryptocurrency so in the grand scheme of things don't "have" to do it, but it gets me out of the house and talking to people (if I stay in front of my 4 screens trading all day / night I will literally go bat shit lol).
> 
> ...


Can't wait to have this show up in the news...

Woman crying into TV camera..."I didn't want to but I was in his car with no where to go and then there we were at my home...omg he knows where i live what could i do"
Switch to Uber driver in Custody..."i ain't guilty all those *****es wanted me and asked for it"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

dovisrideshare said:


> my car is FULL of candy, gum, tic tacs, laffy taffys, twizzlers, you name it, as well as a refrigerator with cold water bottles and some extra special weekend goodies on Thursday night / Friday night.


I definitely believe this story, especially when you say you've been driving for years and have snacks and a fridge in your car. ???


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes I get hit on often and every shift. No, I dont "endulge." I'm out there to do a job and make money when I can. I don't need an ego boost or belt notches. There are plenty of places to meet potential mates rather than "eRideShare."

With all the stories in the news about Pax being assaulted by drivers why would I want to add to this problem? All it takes is one misconstrued signal and the wrong move and you are looking at assault. Have these women been drinking? Are you sure they are capable of consent? What about the day you get "busy" with an unaccompanied minor unbeknownst to you? Can you 100% for sure tell a 15 year old girl from a 19 or 21year old? 

Also, pax will think of the simplest reasons to score a few free rides from Uber by lying on the driver. It happens all the time. "Driver was impaired," "Driver got in an accident"....Can you imagine the lifetime of free ride credits and huge settlement "hush, hush" money Uber would throw at any Pax who had next morning regret? What if she goes to the police and says you raped her. Yes there are evil people out there who will not think twice about wrecking a person's future. 

Good luck with this game.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Solid first post.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

So, the answer to your question is -- YES.
When you play with fire, you get burned.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> BS


?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Somehow I'm just imagining the sound of "Bow Chika Bow Chika Bow Bow Bow" music emanating from his car stereo...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello my fine ladies, My name is Sandeep, I'll be your Uber driver tonight. There is water, mints and colt 45 in my mini fridge. Yes, these seat covers are authentic zebra skin.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

dovisrideshare said:


> Hey guys - first post,
> 
> So I've been driving Uber for a few years already. I trade cryptocurrency so in the grand scheme of things don't "have" to do it, but it gets me out of the house and talking to people (if I stay in front of my 4 screens trading all day / night I will literally go bat shit lol).
> 
> ...


"trade cryptocurrency" + "been driving Uber" = Trades are not going well at all LOL.

Let's face it, if they were going well, you would not be driving uber, you would be enjoying the profits.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> BS


I see your future, cross bar hotel.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> He does! See?
> View attachment 368138


Yeah it was a new member w 
3 posts in the first 30 minutes
I smelled troll shit too...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I guess trading grayscale is easier to believe then being the trophy wife of a pe.

sock much?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i also had gotten the good stuff from driving uber . now i drive door dash grub hub .
i can tell the the quality of woman has raised . better clothing all fixed up they have money .
its easy to get a invite inside there home to get the good stuff .
i also had many ladies come to the door in panties or just towels with big smiles hinting for me to come in . i turn these ladies down its to easy to get the goodies meaning every driver gets it dirty .
i am also a part time day trader and fx futures options  so on . yea i still drive its gets me out of the house .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> part time day trader and fx futures options so on .


Don't feed the troll!!!!

With ideas ?

forward currency option can b expensive, 1300 for 62.5k in gbp.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Why is it that ya'll equate sex with rape?
Is that what's being taught in school?
I know that's what being portrayed in the news ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Troll


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm sure there are plenty of drivers that get it on with pax now and again. After all, you hear about it in the news, when it goes south that is.....

I'm a pretty average guy in the looks department but I've gotten hit on as well. Twice in two years invited in, or to go back to her place. That's out of 9000 rides so it's not exactly bragging. They were likely desperate or exceptionally horny. One was clearly just wanting break-up sex since she had literally broken up with her boyfriend right before I picked her up. 

I just celebrated my 17th wedding anniversary so I'm not about to take anyone up on the offer, not to mention the $hitstorm that would inevitably ensue should the pax decide to make my life a living hell. Which would be very very easy.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I had an old coworker who bragged to everyone that he had 679 sexual partners and counting. 

I guess you have to start somewhere.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> He does! See?
> View attachment 368138


Joined TODAY


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

dovisrideshare said:


> Hey guys - first post,
> 
> So I've been driving Uber for a few years already. I trade cryptocurrency so in the grand scheme of things don't "have" to do it, but it gets me out of the house and talking to people (if I stay in front of my 4 screens trading all day / night I will literally go bat shit lol).
> 
> ...


Is that you Narinderjit Singh?

Masturbating in front of a 14 year old girl is not getting laid.



OldBay said:


> I had an old coworker who bragged to everyone that he had 679 sexual partners and counting.
> 
> I guess you have to start somewhere.


Sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Troll


That is one of two or three retorts commonly used here. Either that or 'racist'. 
Usually from a low IQ poster that just can't support an idea, or debate.
It's ok ... yer a good girl.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I've had many opportunities to but I personally choose not to. Some guy wanted it so bad and I refused, so he kissed me on the cheek before he exited the car. I let it slide that time.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Clarity said:


> I've had many opportunities to but I personally choose not to. Some guy wanted it so bad and I refused, so he kissed me on the cheek before he exited the car. I let it slide that time.


That's gutsy of them. If you reported them, especially with dashcam footage, they'd likely get banned from U/L (as a pax). Although U/L have been pretty lacidazical in the past, the current environment would likely result in swift action.

I image if I were female that I'd take it with a grain of salt unless they were crude or threatening in some way.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Clarity said:


> I've had many opportunities to but I personally choose not to. Some guy wanted it so bad and I refused, so he kissed me on the cheek before he exited the car. I let it slide that time.


Nobody has planted an unwanted kiss on my cheek since I was in high school.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yes I get hit on often and every shift. No, I dont "endulge." I'm out there to do a job and make money when I can. I don't need an ego boost or belt notches. There are plenty of places to meet potential mates rather than "eRideShare."
> 
> With all the stories in the news about Pax being assaulted by drivers why would I want to add to this problem? All it takes is one misconstrued signal and the wrong move and you are looking at assault. Have these women been drinking? Are you sure they are capable of consent? What about the day you get "busy" with an unaccompanied minor unbeknownst to you? Can you 100% for sure tell a 15 year old girl from a 19 or 21year old?
> 
> ...


❤ this post describes it best.
Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

losiglow said:


> I image if I were female that I'd take it with a grain of salt unless they were crude or threatening in some way.


No you wouldn't.
You would scream RAPE as soon as you possibly could.
If you didn't you could lose your 'female' card.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> Hello my fine ladies, My name is Sandeep, I'll be your Uber driver tonight. There is water, mints and colt 45 in my mini fridge. Yes, these seat covers are authentic zebra skin.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yes I get hit on often and every shift.


Wow every shift? I'm curious if you are more of an extrovert than an introvert?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 368185
> 
> 
> View attachment 368187


I think I picked those two up when I got pulled to Seaside Heights this summer. I declined their advances of coarse.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Geez. No thanks to those two. 

The black dude on the other hand.....

No ****


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Clarity said:


> Wow every shift? I'm curious if you are more of an extrovert than an introvert?


I get hit on by both genders. I just do me. If I'm looking hot to one pax and like Average Ant to the next....Meh. I'm not out to impress, I'm just here to do a job. I don't need any daily affirmation.

Most days I'm wearing hoodies and jeans. What I do know is a factor is my Brooklyn accent and East Coast demeanor is a rarity in Seattle Washington.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I just do me.


That's the way to be


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I never get laid. Ask my wife.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I get hit on by both genders. I just do me. If I'm looking hot to one pax and like Average Ant to the next....Meh. I'm not out to impress, I'm just here to do a job. I dont need any daily aformation.
> 
> Most days I'm wearing hoodies and jeans. What I do know is a factor is my Brooklyn accent and East Coast demeanor is a rarity in Seattle Washington.


So you can crush it with an east coast accent and demeanor in Seattle? Im gonna have to mentally file that info away for when the missus finally gets tired of my shit and gives me the boot. Sounds better than living in a cardboard box behind a wawa.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I get hit on by both genders. I just do me. If I'm looking hot to one pax and like Average Ant to the next....Meh. I'm not out to impress, I'm just here to do a job. I don't need any daily affirmation.
> 
> Most days I'm wearing hoodies and jeans. What I do know is a factor is my Brooklyn accent and East Coast demeanor is a rarity in Seattle Washington.
> [/QU
> That tire iron you carry on your front seat also speaks Brooklyneeeees ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 368185
> 
> 
> View attachment 368187


Big Bird Pimp ?

I present to you
Big Bird Pimp
& the Flasher Vultures !

A U.P. EXCLUSIVE !!!

( Take that " Chicken Heads"!)


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

dovisrideshare said:


> Hey guys - first post,
> 
> So I've been driving Uber for a few years already. I trade cryptocurrency so in the grand scheme of things don't "have" to do it, but it gets me out of the house and talking to people (if I stay in front of my 4 screens trading all day / night I will literally go bat shit lol).
> 
> ...


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It must be all those free Laffy Taffies you offer. Makes the gals go crazy! I do like how you tagged "pleasure". Nice touch for a newbie!

Yes, this happens just not as frequently as you make it out to be. Most people just want a safe ride from A to B without the driver being a _total_ weirdo. Screwing an Uber driver, however, has weirdly become a "thing" just like the old "naked pizza challenge" a few years ago. As long as you realize it is probably not you as much as it is a fantasy, fetish or heck, the fact you're just there and available. You do you, brother.

All that said, you can't discount the simple effectiveness and natural intimacy of a one on one convo in an enclosed space with a person. This is why approaching in person or speed dating even will always trump the online dating crap where everyone puts this fake best version of themselves up. An interesting conversation can overcome the sad "loser Uber driver" stereotype that unfortunately exists. One thing I hadn't really thought of with falling pay rates is as more bozos and creeps start driving, they can make relatively average guys (who are not septuagenarians) in decent cars look way more attractive. So thanks Uber!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> It must be all those free Laffy Taffies you offer. Makes the gals go crazy! I do like how you tagged "pleasure". Nice touch for a newbie!
> 
> Yes, this happens just not as frequently as you make it out to be. Most people just want a safe ride from A to B without the driver being a _total_ weirdo. Screwing an Uber driver, however, has weirdly become a "thing" just like the old "naked pizza challenge" a few years ago. As long as you realize it is probably not you as much as it is a fantasy, fetish or heck, the fact you're just there and available. You do you, brother.
> 
> All that said, you can't discount the simple effectiveness and natural intimacy of a one on one convo in an enclosed space with a person. This is why approaching in person or speed dating even will always trump the online dating crap where everyone puts this fake best version of themselves up. An interesting conversation can overcome the sad "loser Uber driver" stereotype that unfortunately exists. One thing I hadn't really thought of with falling pay rates is as more bozos and creeps start driving, they can make relatively average guys (who are not septuagenarians) in decent cars look way more attractive. So thanks Uber!


They have a web site devoted to Female Conquests of Uber D r ivers


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont know this to be a fact but I've heard gays have WAY more sex
> than most heteros do
> Idt theres anything magical about it...


Only because gays don't tend to bs around about it if they're attracted.

You wanna?
Sure.
Cool, what are you into?

It's pretty simple really.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ?


We really need some other options such as "thumbs down" and "troll" instead of the usual "like", "love" and "lol".


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> All that said, you can't discount the simple effectiveness and natural intimacy of a one on one convo in an enclosed space with a person. This is why approaching in person or speed dating even will always trump the online dating crap where everyone puts this fake best version of themselves up.


I've always said that Uber is "Bumble In A Car"
You just have to go about things in the correct way. I will exchange #'s, meet up at a later date but never dive right in.
The only downside to this is if I ghost her, she has 3 weeks to change my rating haha.

I download Bumble every few months just for the beautiful, BEAUTIFUL profiles.
Fantastic entertainment when you need it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> yer a good girl.


my troll statement stands.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Big Bird Pimp ?
> 
> I present to you
> Big Bird Pimp
> ...


Wow, Big Bird sure has some big eyes. He looks crazed.



touberornottouber said:


> We really need some other options such as "thumbs down" and "troll" instead of the usual "like", "love" and "lol".


And the yuck option. ?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> We really need some other options such as "thumbs down" and "troll" instead of the usual "like", "love" and "lol".


Agree. Here's my nomination, courtesy of @islanddriver :


islanddriver said:


> BS


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

*****s will be *****s. And uber is definitely a ***** magnet. Drive pool much? Get your blood tested every week? Something tells me this will end badly for you. On multiple levels.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

If it didn't work out so well for the Mega Ant....










.....it's not going to work out so well for the Micro Ant.

Let's not forget why Travis referred to his company as "Boober."


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> What if she goes to the police and says you raped her.


This just as easily could happen outside of Uber. Doesn't really deter people.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> This just as easily could happen outside of Uber. Doesn't really deter people.


It can, but much more of a chance of the accusation being made when one person is supposed to be providing a service for another, especially when the service is tied to an embattled and controversial company like Uber. Further with all the "Pax assault" stories in the news lately, doesn't take much for *some* type of folks to want to jump on the bandwagon. Everyone knows in the eyes of Uber, drivers are guilty until proven innocent. Might be rough when your own company will assist the Pax in this matter in any way possible but deactivates the driver as if he/she is already convicted.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> We really need some other options such as "thumbs down" and "troll" instead of the usual "like", "love" and "lol".


I have noticed that usually the same people who complain about pax's giving us star ratings for our service, sure do like to give star ratings to people who post here.
Judge much?

Turn off your computer and watch reruns of Green Acres.
No 'trolls' there.
This is a discussion forum, and you _may_ just run into an opinion you don't like.

Report
Report
Report


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

hI gUYs I tRadE UbeR sToCk on RoBinHoOd app buT I nEvEr gEt lAiD iS ThIs Normal?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LazyBumBunny said:


> hI gUYs I tRadE UbeR sToCk on RoBinHoOd app buT I nEvEr gEt lAiD iS ThIs Normal?


For an Uber driver?
Hells yea ...


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

dovisrideshare said:


> Hey guys - first post,
> 
> So I've been driving Uber for a few years already. I trade cryptocurrency so in the grand scheme of things don't "have" to do it, but it gets me out of the house and talking to people (if I stay in front of my 4 screens trading all day / night I will literally go bat shit lol).
> 
> ...


https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...tion-watching-porn-fast-food-parking-n1068266


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Caveat emptor, OP


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I guess trading grayscale...


I prefer CMYK :biggrin:


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

It has happened to me, but not that often. And I never took the opportunity.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Joined TODAY


That too... but I was more picking on his (and mine) location being an actual real life la la land.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

dovisrideshare said:


> Hey guys - first post,
> 
> So I've been driving Uber for a few years already. I trade cryptocurrency so in the grand scheme of things don't "have" to do it, but it gets me out of the house and talking to people (if I stay in front of my 4 screens trading all day / night I will literally go bat shit lol).
> 
> ...


I don't date broke guys. I know you may not be broke but Japinder is.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I don't date broke guys. I know you may not be broke but Japinder is.


How much do you charge?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> How much do you charge?


What you make in 10,000 rides lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> How much have you successfully charge?


fify


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ya'll @DriversAreMean takes Ubers in Toronto. Toronto has experienced the most massive boom in professional services and everything there shot up in price during the last decade. The town is Rockin! I know what @DriversAreMean makes thereabouts and she is a baller so don't hate especially you @TemptingFate you've always been so nice to me in the past. No really though apartments and stuff there are more expensive than California. @DriversAreMean can act like this because she honestly believes that she deserves and is entitled to good experiences and nice things. Also not nice for a moderator to pile on @sellkatsell44 but you're cool.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Also not nice for a moderator to pile on @sellkatsell44 but you're cool.


read again.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> I know what @DriversAreMean makes thereabouts and she is a baller so don't hate


really? You know driversaremean irl? that's awesome.

Imho it's not cool to be a driver and be pro someone whose name is drivers are mean.

And the fact that she doesn't tip, or considers .50-$1 good enough... but hey, I guess you're cool with it I'm sure other drivers in TO wouldn't mind letting you get all her pings.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> letting you get all her pings


If you're doing your job right all of or at least 80% of your passengers should be like @DriversAreMean . They feel like they deserve a lot and are entitled to a lot and honestly some are if not most. I would much rather drive around these folk than someone who smells bad or someone who makes me feel like I may be robbed. So I get told what to do a little. It doesn't hurt me and adds some challenge to a job that can be mindless at times. Passengers can act however they want as long as they don't break anything we're cool. Drivers shouldn't be tipped. Waiters and bartenders do way more work and are on their feet all day. Uber driving is not hard work and does not even feel like work so I don't think we should be tipped and often look down on clueless pax like they are dumb when they give me unnessary tips. Look you don't want people looking at their Uber bill at the end of the month and thinking, "Geez I spent too much on Uber" so they order less Ubers next month when in reality 30% of prior months Uber bill was for tips but people don't make that distinction in hindsight.



sellkatsell44 said:


> read again.


OK sorry but it sounds like @TemptingFate asks how much she charges insinuating that she is a hooker and then you pile on and say "fify" which is how the pimps pronounce and spell fifty dollars I presume. Moreover I don't know how I know this but fifty dollars is a dirt cheap all mixed up with crack and needle drugs type of hooker. So I thought that was an insult. Maybe I'm not getting something else sorry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> What you make in 10,000 rides lol


$75.00 !!#&@€*



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I've always said that Uber is "Bumble In A Car"
> You just have to go about things in the correct way. I will exchange #'s, meet up at a later date but never dive right in.
> The only downside to this is if I ghost her, she has 3 weeks to change my rating haha.
> 
> ...


THIS PICTURE IS " NOT RIGHT".


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

You know in all honesty I know @DriversAreMean was being facetious with her comment about making the equivalent of 10k trips but her math's not that far off assuming you had acquired all 10k trips before the IPO bonus cutoff of May 10th 2019 thereby recieving an additional $10,000 this year you probably arrive right around @DriversAreMean 's salary. Keep in mind she recieves perks out the wazoo and is probably paid some stock and match also. So don't even try to act cool.



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I've always said that Uber is "Bumble In A Car"
> I download Bumble every few months just for the beautiful, BEAUTIFUL profiles. Fantastic entertainment when you need it.


If it entertains you fine by me but know that about half of the female profiles in bumble are fake because now this will sound like a low key brag but alls I need to do is throw up a few pics of my pad and my bling and some pictures of me in my scrubs and the tinder girls and match girls are all over it. But on Bumble? Crickets. I swear those girls you see on Bumble are made in photo labs.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> "fify" which is how the pimps pronounce and spell fifty dollars I presume.


Fify = Fixed it For You
@DriversAreMean = troll

Uber on Ian!



DriversAreMean said:


> What you make in 10,000 rides lol


Now that we've established that you're a hooker, we can negotiate the price. (Old joke).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> If you're doing your job right all of or at least 80% of your passengers should be like @DriversAreMean . They feel like they deserve a lot and are entitled to a lot and honestly some are if not most. I would much rather drive around these folk than someone who smells bad or someone who makes me feel like I may be robbed. So I get told what to do a little. It doesn't hurt me and adds some challenge to a job that can be mindless at times. Passengers can act however they want as long as they don't break anything we're cool. Drivers shouldn't be tipped. Waiters and bartenders do way more work and are on their feet all day. Uber driving is not hard work and does not even feel like work so I don't think we should be tipped and often look down on clueless pax like they are dumb when they give me unnessary tips. Look you don't want people looking at their Uber bill at the end of the month and thinking, "Geez I spent too much on Uber" so they order less Ubers next month when in reality 30% of prior months Uber bill was for tips but people don't make that distinction in hindsight.
> 
> 
> OK sorry but it sounds like @TemptingFate asks how much she charges insinuating that she is a hooker and then you pile on and say "fify" which is how the pimps pronounce and spell fifty dollars I presume. Moreover I don't know how I know this but fifty dollars is a dirt cheap all mixed up with crack and needle drugs type of hooker. So I thought that was an insult. Maybe I'm not getting something else sorry.


Sitting all day to me is hard.

and I've been on my feet all day. It's preferable to sitting. I actually stay fit that way plus my back didn't hurt.

Now I have a watch that makes me get up every hour on the hour.

I meant you stating that as a mod I shouldn't "pile" on. You're right, if I was still a mod it would be the same. My type of comment is no way near some of the other instigators and behind the scene gigglers.

i very much doubt drivers are mean makes as much as she states. A lot of folks here say stuff just cos they can. They're behind the internet...just like when I ordered uber eats and I got one driver in a car when the picture shows another driver on the account or when I get the same driver in another car (then the car on the account) or when I got another driver in another car (different from the account) and it wasn't until they said my name that I was like, ok.

all three scenarios happened to me irl and I don't order uber eats anymore but, just sayin'. People can share accounts-allows them to be on the platform 24/7.

It's cool. Be nice to someone who by default calls you mean.

you do you.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> It must be all those free Laffy Taffies you offer. Makes the gals go crazy! I do like how you tagged "pleasure". Nice touch for a newbie!
> 
> Yes, this happens just not as frequently as you make it out to be. Most people just want a safe ride from A to B without the driver being a _total_ weirdo. Screwing an Uber driver, however, has weirdly become a "thing" just like the old "naked pizza challenge" a few years ago. As long as you realize it is probably not you as much as it is a fantasy, fetish or heck, the fact you're just there and available. You do you, brother.
> 
> All that said, you can't discount the simple effectiveness and natural intimacy of a one on one convo in an enclosed space with a person. This is why approaching in person or speed dating even will always trump the online dating crap where everyone puts this fake best version of themselves up. An interesting conversation can overcome the sad "loser Uber driver" stereotype that unfortunately exists. One thing I hadn't really thought of with falling pay rates is as more bozos and creeps start driving, they can make relatively average guys (who are not septuagenarians) in decent cars look way more attractive. So thanks Uber!


There's some truth to this. Less so since all the attacks in the news but getting hit on still happens. Girls are weird.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> There's some truth to this. Less so since all the attacks in the news but getting hit on still happens. Girls are weird.


I hate all pax's equally.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I get hit on by both genders. I just do me. If I'm looking hot to one pax and like Average Ant to the next....Meh. I'm not out to impress, I'm just here to do a job. I don't need any daily affirmation.
> 
> Most days I'm wearing hoodies and jeans. What I do know is a factor is my Brooklyn accent and East Coast demeanor is a rarity in Seattle Washington.


I like the hoodie part but jeans? Why so dressy? Uber black??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> No you wouldn't.
> You would scream RAPE as soon as you possibly could.
> If you didn't you could lose your 'female' card.


Inappropriate. Harrasment. Not all females are the same. Just because one will let it slide it doesnt mean all should and especially if it's from someone they didnt want kissing them.

Disregarding/disrespecting her discussion/choice.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I've always said that Uber is "Bumble In A Car"
> You just have to go about things in the correct way. I will exchange #'s, meet up at a later date but never dive right in.
> The only downside to this is if I ghost her, she has 3 weeks to change my rating haha.
> 
> ...


Delco jawns?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I always just flirt right back in words, yes I am a smart ass too. So it usually works to shut them up in my favor. But still nice to look at, and have a fun conversation cools down the crazy’s. The tourist’s, and strippers are the best! Those lady’s are out and about usually.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

No ofense, but to me whatever may or may not happen with a pax is a PRIVATE matter. It would be unrealistic to say it never happens, but you should keep it for you, I think. Look after yourself out there, crazy people are everywhere!


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

dovisrideshare said:


> Hey guys - first post,
> 
> So I've been driving Uber for a few years already. I trade cryptocurrency so in the grand scheme of things don't "have" to do it, but it gets me out of the house and talking to people (if I stay in front of my 4 screens trading all day / night I will literally go bat shit lol).
> 
> ...


People are really running with this... joke


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

First page was enough for me....Wait until the babies mama comes calling for money...


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

dovisrideshare said:


> Hey guys - first post,
> 
> So I've been driving Uber for a few years already. I trade cryptocurrency so in the grand scheme of things don't "have" to do it, but it gets me out of the house and talking to people (if I stay in front of my 4 screens trading all day / night I will literally go bat shit lol).
> 
> ...


Don't confuse real sex with masturbation, bro... :roflmao:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Can't believe nobody stated the obvious yet...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yes I get hit on often and every shift. No, I dont "endulge." I'm out there to do a job and make money when I can. I don't need an ego boost or belt notches. There are plenty of places to meet potential mates rather than "eRideShare."
> 
> With all the stories in the news about Pax being assaulted by drivers why would I want to add to this problem? All it takes is one misconstrued signal and the wrong move and you are looking at assault. Have these women been drinking? Are you sure they are capable of consent? What about the day you get "busy" with an unaccompanied minor unbeknownst to you? Can you 100% for sure tell a 15 year old girl from a 19 or 21year old?
> 
> ...


Look at the bright side, if you're real lucky you can get free room and board, free medical and if you're real lucky you'll even get to become Bubbas *****.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

dovisrideshare said:


> Come on, have you really never been hit on driving Uber? This is a very serious post, I'm genuinely curious.


Never. Not even seriously flirted with.


----------



## Lancelot1 (Oct 27, 2019)

More like "trade cryptocurrency" + "been driving Uber" = living in parent's basement"

No, I've never been hit on but I'm 56 years old, 325 lbs, bald, poor, and driving for Uber. I'm a walking birth control advertisement.


----------

